# What is this?



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

It is lighter green and grows faster than everything else in my yard.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Is this growing in clumps?


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

My money is on nutsedge


----------



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't know the terminology but they are growing out of individual thick "stalks" with a bunch of leaf blades coming out from the same stem stalk


----------



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

Upon looking up nutsedge that does appear to be it. Since I'm trying to get a better handle on this neglected lawn would it be best to just roundup the whole area around where this is growing and put new seed down in a couple months when it cools down.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

You could roundup it - sedgehammer or similar will be more selective for eliminating just nutsedge though.

How does the lawn look overall?


----------



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

The lawn is rough and I'm in the beginning stages of trying to get a handle on it. Which is why I'm not opposed to roundup but will look into sedgehammer.

My thought is to roundup the whole area this is growing and then in about a month dig up the whole area, dispose of the dirt and backfill with clean topsoil


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

The leaf blades look too thick to be nutsedge. if it's nutsedge, it will have a triangular stem that can be felt in your hands. The stem of the sedge feels like it has 3 sides or 3 points, much like a triangle.

I'm thinking clumping fescue, which is very common. It properly identified, glyphosate will be your only chemical option


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

It's Orchard grass. Nutsedge looks similar but is not that wide blades.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

I would also have said nutsedge 99%. Here's a pic of the triangle that was just mentioned. "sedges have edges" is the saying. If it has this feature/vernation then I think you confirmed nutsedge.


----------



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

Just cut off the bottom right above the roots and see a triangular pattern. This appears to be nutsedge from what I see


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Lighter green and recently popped up...my bet is nutsedge. Every year they go crazy in my neighborhood and every year nobody seems to know what to do; one would think with the internet they could figure it out and spend the 10 bucks to deal with it.  Lady down the street resodded her entire yard because of it. 3 weeks later they were popping through, smh.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I stand corrected. Looks like you have nutsedge my friend.


----------



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you all very much for helping identifying this. Tomorrow I will be stopping by the local hardware store that has a roundup safe for lawns but kills nutsedge and bunch of other weeds and doing a spray treatment tomorrow night.


----------



## TsAcres (Jun 21, 2020)

Look for something with Sulfentrazone, or halosulferon-methyl for your sedge.


----------

